# February Throwdown Voting.



## bmudd14474

1) Smokin PigSkins-Smoked Bacon Wrapped Venison Kabobs. Smoked Chili Lime Wings. Smoked Honey Habanero Wings. Smoked Jalapeno Peach Wings. Smoked Chipolte Mesquite Dry Rubbed Wings. Smoked Salmon Spread on Cucumbers and Crackers. Double Smoked Mozzarella Fonduta w/ French Baguettes


2) Miamirick-SMOKED brisket, onion, cheese rolls with buttermilk ranch dip


3)Africanmeat-Thai Chicken saute with peanuts sauce


4)pjl-VBTs: pickled pepperoncini stuffed with cream cheese, wrapped in shaved cold smoked roasted venison; served cold.
7 layer venison taco dip.
Avocado salsa (avocado, corn, olives, onion, bell pepper, etc).
Smoked venison kielbasa in hot apple jelly + dijon mustard sauce.
Cold smoked grilled shaved venison loin & ritz crackers.
Cold smoked cheeses: provolone, pepper jack, longhorn.
Teriyaki venison popsicles - cold smoked marinated venison loin, grilled with sesame seeds.
Smoked venison snack stick bites.
Assorted crackers & corn chips.
Jello Jiggler football helmets


5) luv2eat-Deer heart marinated and smoke served with muenster and provolone cheese and crackers


6) Moikel-Piece of blood sausage grilled on a slice of baguette, ,topped with a scallop grilled with some juliened ,green apple & radish with a sherry vinegar dressing. Thai mini Myron muffin,ground pork,crab meat thai flavours. Betel leaves with fried chopped shrimp & pork belly,green mango,crispy fish,crispy shallots,bell pepper,cilantro nam jim dressing. Chinatown mini po'boy.Porkbelly poached in masterstock then sliced & grilled topped with 2 fried oysters dusted in flour chinese 5 spice ,ginger ,garlic.Drizzled with "drippings" on a mini baguette. Extra small calamari stuffed with pork mince,shitake mushroom,shallot ,ginger ,garlic,holy basil,kaffir lime leaf grilled. Octopus leg poached in broth,cooled then wrapped in prosciutto then grilled (Italian ,well my version at least)


7) Davidhef88-Smoked Buffalo wings and mini fatties with bbq blue cheese dipping sauce.


8) jrod62-Bacon wrapped Jumbo Shrimp with Tropical Shrimp Dipping Sauce and Pina Colada


9) Nepas-Stuffed Bacon Covered Cabbage


10) ChefJimmyJ-Indian Spiced Shrimp atopYogurt marinated Chicken Wings with Cilantro Mint Chutney


11) billdawg-Smoked teriyaki chicken wings tossed in a sweet/hot Thai chili sauce with extra sauce for dipping.
Asian fried dumplings stuffed with ground pork, shrimp, ginger, scallions, and Napa cabbage with a soy based dipping sauce.
Smoked pork asada, onion, and cabbage stuffed egg rolls.


12) thoseguys-Pretzel bites stuffed with:
Cherry Smoked Elk Loin
Sharp White Cheddar
Mild Blue Cheese
Smoked Aged Provolone
Served with Homemade Marinara Sauce


13) vikingboy6956-Egg rolls stuffed with smoked pulled pork and a sweet and spicy slaw. Smoked chicken wings with Jeff's rub. Smoked bacon wrapped water chestnuts. Ranch and BBQ sauce for dipping.


----------



## bmudd14474

Just so everyone knows there is 1 entry that used the wrong code word. I allowed it because I didn't catch it until last night so I wasn't able to give the contestant a chance to change it.


Good luck to everyone.


----------



## solaryellow

Low carb dieters beware!

That is some great looking food.


----------



## jrod62

all looks great !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Awesome looking appetizers! Going to be hard to pick a winner from these, they all look so good!


----------



## big casino

Nice Job Folks!


----------



## smokinhusker

Great job everyone! Lots of awesome looking food! Gonna be hard to pick one.


----------



## harleysmoker

It was a tough decision. My votes in.


----------



## big twig

Great job everyone! This is gonna take me a couple of days to chose one.







Unfortunately I couldn't find the time to make and get my entry in (new job, long hours, broken computer, still broke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





). 

Too bad cause I was gonna break out a bunch of Molecular Gastronomy   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I know 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 So in the spirit I will still do the entry to share with everyone when I find the time. (I am also moving in the next month).


----------



## billdawg

Man, that is some outstanding looking food! There are some seriously creative folks out there.


----------



## thoseguys26

YAH! I'm going to need everyone's address because I am writing myself in as the official taste testing judge!


----------



## davidhef88

Some good lookin food! Great job everyone.


----------



## venture

How do you expect me to vote?

Give me a plate of each!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Damn! You guys went ALL OUT!!!...Great lookin' Eats!...JJ


----------



## big dee

OK everything looks great, it is going to take me a couple of days to decide wich one. Really great looking food here.


----------



## africanmeat

Wow that is a great   Collection of Dishes it gives me alto of ideas for the next party.

well done guys and thanks


----------



## daveomak

Everyone... very ambitious snacks... I can see how much effort was put into creating those masterpiece tid-bits of gastronomy....  thanks to all for your efforts.... 

Now I have to pick ?????  Very difficult....   Dave


----------



## boykjo

Great job everyone.....Gonna take me a while to decide.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## mballi3011

I just wish that I could be on the tasting committee on this one too. They all look good so I'm gonna close my eyes and vote for......................


----------



## thoseguys26

How many of your were drooling when taking your photos! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*ORIGINALITY =* thinking outside of the box
*APPEARANCE =* overall presentation and appeal of the dish
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY =* technical difficulty involved in creation of dish


----------



## davidhef88

Any way to keep this thread visible on the home page or should we just give it an occasional bump?


----------



## bmudd14474

Davidhef88 said:


> Any way to keep this thread visible on the home page or should we just give it an occasional bump?



Im featuring it now.


----------



## thoseguys26

Davidhef88 said:


> Any way to keep this thread visible on the home page or should we just give it an occasional bump?


I thought the same thing. This is such a cool event and we have such great sponsors so smf should prop this up at #1 for the 7 days of voting and put it in the rotating image banner.

Get out and VOTE!
 

*ORIGINALITY =* thinking outside of the box
*APPEARANCE =* overall presentation and appeal of the dish
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY =* technical difficulty involved in creation of dish


----------



## thoseguys26

Davidhef88 said:


> Any way to keep this thread visible on the home page or should we just give it an occasional bump?




Cool, you beat me to the punch!


----------



## scarbelly

BIG TWIG said:


> Great job everyone! This is gonna take me a couple of days to chose one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I couldn't find the time to make and get my entry in (new job, long hours, broken computer, still broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Too bad cause I was gonna break out a bunch of Molecular Gastronomy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in the spirit I will still do the entry to share with everyone when I find the time. (I am also moving in the next month).




That is hilarious - I was on the phone with Jimmy at the first of the month telling him my MG idea for this. We need to trade notes


----------



## bluto

Oh my, those all look fantastic.


----------



## kitt

Well done everyone

They all look Awesome can't wait to try them out 

Kitt


----------



## ironhorse07

How do you vote for all of them?


----------



## bluebombersfan

WOW great job to everyone that put in entries!  The next one FOR SURE I am going to be in!!!


----------



## thin blue smoke

What a great variety of snacks.

I keep coming back to this trying to decide on which one should win and then just cannot make the choice.

The only way I know of to decide is to actually sample each one.


----------



## caddmonkey

Everything looks great!


----------



## johnnie walker

OH MY!!! Everyone of these looks delicious! That's a tough decision to make on which one to vote for. Everyone who entered deserves a pat on the back for making some fantastic looking goodies!!!


----------



## whittling chip

My votes in!

Man...that was a difficult choice to have to make.

Thanks for all the great entries!

Congrats all.


----------



## alelover

Going to be tough. Great looking dishes and a lot of creativity.


----------



## roller

I would eat any of that with pleasure !!!! Great job guys and gals....


----------



## sam3

That's alot of great food there. Tough just picking one...

Great job to all that contributed!


----------



## thoseguys26

I can't wait to hear some of the recipes afterwards.


----------



## meatinc

You had me at "Mini-Fatty"!


----------



## miamirick

c'mon fellas  lets get that vote count to 100!!


----------



## bama bbq

dumb question: how to vote?


----------



## harleysmoker

At the top of page of the throwdown each entry is listed with a description, there is a little circle to the left of each one. Click the circle of the one you want to vote on to put a dot in it, then scroll down a little and click vote now.

After you vote, when you go to the top of the  page a green check mark will show to the left of the one you voted for.


----------



## bama bbq

Thanks - my vote is in.


----------



## sound1

WOW, ya'll outdid yourselves.  I'm going to wait 'til Happy Hour, have a couple adult beverages, then do the double take and try to vote.  Ah heck, this is going to be tough, it may require a couple more of those beverages.


----------



## davidhef88

Who's gonna be the 100 th vote?


----------



## ravenclan

Great looking entries !!!

lots of hard work and great pics !!


----------



## roller

That is some great looking snacks ! Nice job everyone !!! And Good Luck to all of you !


----------



## tjohnson

WOW!

Talk about stepping up the game!

TJ


----------



## jno51

"Holy Smoke" how do you choose from all this without tasting. Great job folks, looks awesome, and good luck to you all."UP IN SMOKE"


----------



## thoseguys26

I wish we could taste them all.

How does the judging go exactly? We all vote then the judges vote, then what?

This is too fun!


----------



## edmartin

*You know guys and gals, I just find that your Originality, Appearance and Degree of difficullty, and presentation are just tooooooooooooooooo difficult to access online. They all look so unbelieveable !!! I give it all  " FIVE STARS " !!!  The real thingy however, would be a taste test at a humongeous get together, over a weekend getogether, and awards given as earned, and yes, there should be a charge to come, as someone has to pay for those ingreadients , and it should be shared amongst the smokers !*

*I would definately make an effort to drive from Canada.*

*Ed.*


----------



## davidhef88

thoseguys26 said:


> I wish we could taste them all.
> 
> How does the judging go exactly? We all vote then the judges vote, then what?
> 
> This is too fun!


There will be two opportunities for entries to obtain votes:

Event committee judging
SMF Voters Poll
*Events committee judging* is made up of three trusted members of SMF and their votes are based off three criteria:

*ORIGINALITY =* thinking outside of the box
*APPEARANCE =* overall presentation and appeal of the dish
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY =* technical difficulty involved in creation of dish
***The Events Coordinator is not eligible to vote in either the Judges' Poll or the SMF Voters Poll due to knowing the name of the contestants***

a. Each criteria has a potential of receiving a total of 10 points, resulting in 30 potential points per entry. The judges view these entries as the general public does, without knowing the name of the contestant to ensure unbiased decisions.

b. In the event of a tie amongst the Judges, a member of the Admin team will be asked to break the tie.

*The SMF Voters Poll* will be open for 7 days from the end of the TD entry period

a. If the number of entries exceed the number of available positions a poll can hold, a 2nd poll will be created to ensure each entry can be selected in a poll.

b. Each poll is eligible for one entry.

c. When the general poll ends, the winner from each poll will face off in a 3-day general public poll challenge to determine the overall winner. If there is a tie at the end of the 3-day challenge, the winner will be determined by the overall votes cast by the judges in their voting.

d. One contestant cannot be eligible to win both categories. In the event a contestant is proclaimed the winner of both categories the runner up in the SMF Voters Poll will be awarded with the win of the general public poll.


----------



## thoseguys26

So is each vote from the smf voters poll = 1 point?


----------



## davidhef88

thoseguys26 said:


> So is each vote from the smf voters poll = 1 point?
> [/quote
> 
> I believe there are two winners. One from the judges, one from the voters. That's how it was done in Dec.


----------



## sprky

WOW what a throw-down we have here! It was a tough decision but my vote is in. Every entry looked so good, well prepared and presented. It tool me quite awhile to decide on just 1 entry. Best of luck to all the entrees.


----------



## thoseguys26

Now that it shows who made what I now my competition for next time!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






*Great job everyone! I wish I could've tasted them all!*

Moikel  - did you make the blood sausage? I would definitely order your appetizer plate!! You made an insane amount of tasty creative treats there. Was the octopus leg chewy? If not, that sounded amazing...I could probably eat 50 of those..

ChefJimmyJ - I bet those tasted phenomenal! If we all could have tasted the entries, I think those might have won.

Smokin PigSkins - I am definitely trying the cucumber slice next time with my smoked trout dip.

pjl-VBTs - The pickled pepperoncini's sounded fantastic and I'll have to try those for sure.

luv2eat - I love venison heart and I never thought of eating it that way. I have a couple hearts in my freezer and one will end up like yours. Thanks!


----------

